# I'm back! and drum roll please...... :)



## RocknRoll (Mar 29, 2013)

First i want to say that you are all so wonderful! Thank you for your support and prayers through this stressfull last few days. I am happy to announce that at least for the next couple of years I have nothing to worry about! No brain surgery or radiation...YAY! This means I can move forward with my soapmaking without any roadblocks to stop me (like last time). I'll be getting back into the swing of things and showing you some new soap porn too lol! Ive been slacking in that department :shock: I believe that thinking positive vibes brings positive results so thanks again for all your loving words and careing thoughts. It feels good to be missed lol!

Oh by the way... I just opened up my Etsy shop! ...FINALLY! Enjoy the soap porn.., there's a ton of it! PS--- im new at this whole etsy/pay pal thing so please bear with me, i will work as fast as I can to learn 

~Bless


http://www.etsy.com/shop/RoyaltySoapworks


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hallelujah!   :clap:

Fabulous news! What a huge relief. Heading over to your Etsy store. I've missed your soap porn lately.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 29, 2013)

WOOT! I'm glad to hear ya got a clean bill of health. Yay, to future soap porn!


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2013)

I am so glad to hear the good news.  Now you can get to the good stuff, soaping.


----------



## hlee (Mar 30, 2013)

Yey to all your good news.:smile: The store looks fantastic!


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that you are alright! I really enjoy your posts and you make such creative and unique soaps... I really look forward to what you are doing. Alright... I guess I look up to you! Plus you live near me... so I think if you can do it so can I! I am glad all is well and that you are able to continue your passion without worry!


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm so glad your OK! Yay to being healthy!


----------



## christinak (Mar 30, 2013)

Happy to see you back, can't wait to look thru your store!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 30, 2013)

Soap aside for a minute , i am so glad to hear from you that you are doing great and your health is no longer a question at this time, may your blessings forever flow like a rolling stream to the ocean of grace. 
i had a chance to go over to your Espy Store and i must say .... "wow"! .... the soaps are all beautiful, inviting, and representing great craftsmanship. the whites are crisp and clean and the swirls are like floating wisp of clouds . two thumbs up for your hard work , i'm am sure it all will come to speak for itself . btw.... you would not believe the rush just watching them
i dub thee the Hugh Hefner of soap  
bless


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 30, 2013)

aww, I am humbled by your words :mrgreen: All of you are talented and I always look forward to seeing all of your ideas, I cant wait to finally get back into the swing of things this week and get caught up on the forum. I have sunday off and Im soaping!!! seems like its been forever! Thanks for checking out the shop, feedback would be appreciated as I am new at this and i dont know if there's any overkill going on lol, hopefully it's not too cheezy!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 30, 2013)

Lion Of Judah said:


> Soap aside for a minute , i am so glad to hear from you that you are doing great and your health is no longer a question at this time, may your blessings forever flow like a rolling stream to the ocean of grace.
> i had a chance to go over to your Espy Store and i must say .... "wow"! .... the soaps are all beautiful, inviting, and representing great craftsmanship. the whites are crisp and clean and the swirls are like floating wisp of clouds . two thumbs up for your hard work , i'm am sure it all will come to speak for itself . btw.... you would not believe the rush just watching them
> i dub thee the Hugh Hefner of soap
> bless


 well thank you! that sent shivers down my spine reading that lol! I love having soapie buddies here that make my day. Thank you all once again :mrgreen:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 30, 2013)

I second the Hallelujah!:smile::smile:

Checked out your storefront, very nice.  So many gorgeous soaps!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome Back RR! We missed you so much, and I know I am not the only one who was estatic at your good news. What you are going through is so scary. But now you can relax and concentrate on soap for awhile! And I must say, the concentration you have been doing has been fantastic.  Your etsy store looks amazing! All your hard will pay off - fortune favors the brave.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 30, 2013)

Yay!!! I'm so happy about your good news and absolutely thrilled to see new soap porn. Your Etsy shop is great by the way! Good job =)


----------



## Sinny (Mar 30, 2013)

Glad you have a clean bill of health !


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm glad you are back and setting up shop. I hope your health stays and lasts a long, long time. Now to go see that etsy shop of yours =)


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 30, 2013)

Amen!!!!! That's awesome! Can't wait to check out your shops and ooohhhh and awe at all your pretty soaps!


----------



## green soap (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so glad to see you back!  

I also looked at your Etsy shop.  Your soaps are awesome and I am sure you will sell them very well.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 30, 2013)

wooohoooo! Thank you! I celebrated a little last night lol and im surprised im up this early. I wanted to share my favorite drink with you all. Here is the recipe: 

"Orange creamcicle"

tall glass with ice
one shot of whipped vodka
one shot of triple sec
fill the rest with orange juice
(optional, dash of grenedine) for color and a marachino cherry.

directions.... kick back, close eyes and sip until desired effect is apparent lol! CHEERS! :wave:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sounds like a good drink!  Your shop is super cute   All the wonderful soaps you have shared with us over the last few months. Are we allowed to buy some or is it for "civilians" only?


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 30, 2013)

I am very happy for your clean bill of health and your etsy shop looks great!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 30, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Sounds like a good drink!  Your shop is super cute   All the wonderful soaps you have shared with us over the last few months. Are we allowed to buy some or is it for "civilians" only?


 lol of course you can buy them! I would feel honored :mrgreen:


----------



## Badger (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry it has taken me so long to write something here, I have read a post here and there on my tablet and been able to post a couple small things, but mostly I have been running around or visiting people the last two days and have hardly had any time on the forum.  That said, I did read your news before I left on Friday and I was so relieved to hear that you were deemed okay for the next two years at least!  I hope things continue to go well with your health, and I wish you the best of luck with your Etsy store! Congratulations on opening the store.  I think you shop on Etsy looks beautiful and you will be off and running with it in no time


----------



## Cindiq4u (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on your amazing news! That calls for celebration, and what a better way than to open your etsy store. Your soaps are absolute eye candy! Cheers RR!


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats on your good news!  Will pop over to your store and check it out soon!  Waiting for some more photos


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the etsy store and glad to hear all is well with you!  Hope your sales go through the roof!


----------



## Moot (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my you make beautiful soap!  Glad to hear you are well.  I was diagnosed with cancer in 2006, I understand how overwhelming things can become.   Things like this can really put everything in perspective.  Enjoy your soaping, it's a great way to deal with all that stress!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 2, 2013)

Moot said:


> Oh my you make beautiful soap!  Glad to hear you are well.  I was diagnosed with cancer in 2006, I understand how overwhelming things can become.   Things like this can really put everything in perspective.  Enjoy your soaping, it's a great way to deal with all that stress!


 Thank you! Yes, it does put everything in perspective, I hope you are ok! Soaping is a relaxing treat for me and I am fortunate that I am able to continue without any road blocks for at least a while


----------

